# Dean Martin and Foster Brooks.... Drunk airline pilot



## syscom3 (Dec 12, 2007)

This was from the early 70's.

Great humor between the two!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

I love this one....


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Foster Brooks is definately good at what he does. Everyone around him is
cracking up.... and he's got a straight face. What an actor !

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 12, 2007)

Those guys were good  

Sadly, in 1987, Martin's seemingly carefree life was dramatically changed forever when his son Dean Paul Martin, a pilot in the California Air National Guard, died when his F-4 Phantom fighter jet crashed in the California mountains. It's said that Dean never recovered form the tragedy and slipped into a self-imposed exile. A Virtual recluse during his final years, he died in 1995 on Christmas Day.

TO


----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 12, 2007)

This is a GREAT classic clip form the Dean Martin Variety Show years. I watch this at least once a month, never fails to lift my spirits! That was talent back then, when people could get a good laugh watching comedy that didn't include obscenities in every sentence.


----------

